# Re-plumb



## MattL (Nov 11, 2011)

Took just a few pics of a re-plumb I gotta do.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks like the Fort Worth Club Building...fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That must be in a office building (I see all the ethernet cabling), looks like it'll turn out to be a nice little job


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Those jobs are money! Good luck with that rotten ci. Those jobs were always the most stressful when turning the water back on.

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like that auger cable needs an oiling..........:whistling2:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like a prison facility.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm guessing a college.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Will you be addressing that merchant coupling on the sprinkler system?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nasty, plain nasty. Post the finished product!


----------



## MattL (Nov 11, 2011)

it is a big job and these are just a few pictures from the access door inside a Mental Hospital build in the late 1800's. 60% of the plumbing is pre-60's. round 1 will be sledge hammer vs cast iron. A special thanks to the maintenance men that used enough drain acid to swell up some pvc traps? And it is 4 stores of plumbing with around 3 foot width of working space. The clean out plugs on the cast iron refuse to let me in. And the 4 floors of plumbing has no floor so thats gonna be tricky. All im waiting on now is the inspection to see if there's any asbestos (or how much) but ill answer all the questions tomorrow and with more pictures!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MattL said:


> it is a big job and these are just a few pictures from the access door inside a Mental Hospital build in the late 1800's. 60% of the plumbing is pre-60's. round 1 will be sledge hammer vs cast iron. A special thanks to the maintenance men that used enough drain acid to swell up some pvc traps? And it is 4 stores of plumbing with around 3 foot width of working space. The clean out plugs on the cast iron refuse to let me in. And the 4 floors of plumbing has no floor so thats gonna be tricky. All im waiting on now is the inspection to see if there's any asbestos (or how much) but ill answer all the questions tomorrow and with more pictures!


 




Post us some more pics of that old vintage stuff. There are some guys on here (like me) who love old buildings with all their old original fixtures and mechanical structures.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Post us some more pics of that old vintage stuff. There are some guys on here (like me) who love old buildings with all their old original fixtures and mechanical structures.


I'm one of them, lol


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats awesome and well paying hopefully. I used to have a hospital account, tons of cast work in drop cielings, most were in the mortar cielings, a crawl, bad on the knees with the mess and rough surface. grinding 1" plus thick mortar and tile walls to expose the stacks. fun times. lots of copper leaks also, pin hole leaks in undersized copper. 4" copper fittings failing after 30 years of service. 

Loved that account!


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

any ghost in there scary


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

surfdog said:


> any ghost in there scary


 
HAHA! I used to wonder the same, we would be in areas of the hospital, 2am shut down, noises between floors and in chases!


----------



## MattL (Nov 11, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> HAHA! I used to wonder the same, we would be in areas of the hospital, 2am shut down, noises between floors and in chases!


Very true!! This place is a mental hospital from the 1800's and sorry I haven't posted any pictures or been up to date with this thread but the asbestos aboters are there now and waiting for them to finish before sledge hammer time!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Worked in a few Vets hospitals over the years. Staff always said to close the door behind you or you might have a stranger (emphasis on strange) creep up on you.


----------



## MattL (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## MattL (Nov 11, 2011)

Also here's a pic for y'all wont to see some vintage, its from the old dart barn thats on ground with the old hospital.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats some awesome stuff. Old time plumbing materials. durham fittings, cast sinks. They won't say that about the crap we are installing now days.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

surfdog said:


> any ghost in there scary


We've got one near here many of the older buildings are abandoned...
There is also a cemetery for the hospital nearby with numbered gravestones...

Gotta be a few ghosts wandering around there...


----------

